# (AR)HRCH Breeze Hill's Blazin' Blue Roux "Case" Chocolate Stud - LR



## Breeze Hill Retrievers (Feb 8, 2010)

Case is a long, lean boy that has tons of heart. He receives tons of compliments when we are at hunt tests on his looks. His dark chocolate coat shows off his build whenever he is working. He has plenty of drive and is extremely trainable. 

Case has plans to work towards running master tests in 2016 and 2017.

$500.00 stud fee
www.duckdogs.net
www.arkansasstuddog.com

Whelped: 3/20/2012
AKC #: SR72149703
UKC #:R230-632
Elbows: LR-EL63014M25-VPI (Normal)
Hips: LR-208700E25M-VPI (Excellent)
CNM :Clear parentage
Cerf: Normal LR-EYE2252/18M-NOPI
EIC: Clear parentage

Pedigree


----------

